# Throttlestop doesn’t work when playing game.



## MrSonghahaha (Aug 29, 2017)

I use the Throttlestop to overclock and lock the frequency when playing game，at first it does work，but after a few time the temperature goes high and the CPU suffer from an terrible underclocking.How to solve this problem ??? And I found that the CPU frequency inThrottlestop deffers from that inTaskmgr during underclocking,why??? Help plz : )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Your cpu is overheating thus throttling.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 29, 2017)

laptop CPU overclocked in probably an inadaquete cooled Laptop
It will throttle its self at high loads on Standard clocks let alone with an overclock
Have You Improved the Cooling with a "Laptop cooler docking Station Solution" ?
or are you just hoping you can get extra performance without improving cooling ?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 30, 2017)

From your screenshot, it does not appear that your CPU is overheating.  ThrottleStop is showing a max temperature of 81°C and your laptop is designed to start thermal throttling at 97°C so that looks OK.

The problem I see is your CPU is using Clock Modulation throttling which is used by manufacturers to slow a CPU down internally.  ThrottleStop reports MHz and Clock Modulation separately.  The Task Manager combines these two values.  If you look at ThrottleStop, the CMod column on the right side is showing 0.0.  That is bad.  Put a check mark in the Clock Modulation box on the left side of ThrottleStop to try and disable this throttling.  Leave this set to 100.0 and see if the CMod column changes.

You should also use ThrottleStop FIVR to lower your CPU voltage and your CPU Cache voltage.  Many of the HQ processors use too much voltage as their default setting so reducing voltage can improve performance and lower your temperatures.  I would start by setting these both to -50 mV and then check for stability.

Using ThrottleStop to enable Speed Shift is another good idea.  Click on the TPL window to enable Speed Shift and then go back out to the main screen and set the Speed Shift - EPP value to 0 for maximum performance.  Use a setting of 80 or 128 when you are not plugged in.

Start by trying to fix the Clock Modulation problem.

Edit - I also noticed that you have disabled hyper threading and disabled half of your CPU.  Open up CPU-Z.  Does it report 4 Cores / 4 Threads?  It should be reporting 4 Cores / 8 Threads.


----------



## MrSonghahaha (Sep 23, 2017)

THANKS VERY MUCH , the THROTTlESTOP works perfect after i put a check mark in the clock modulation and set it to 100%，now the cpu can stay at a high clock frenquency regardless of the temperature !!! Following what you say，i set the cpu core voltage offset and cache voltage offset , hope it works to lower the temperature. What i don't understand is the meaning of Speed Shift,i think it have the same performance as when i set the multiplier to the max value. Besides, how shoud i set the " Min" value and "Max" value of Speed Shift in the TPL while the range is "1..35"?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 23, 2017)

Speed Shift is just a new way to control the speed of an Intel CPU.  The advantage of Speed Shift is that it can go from low speed to high speed quicker than the old methods.  This is useful in a laptop when running on battery power.  Low speed when the CPU is mostly idle, high speed when needed and a fast change back and forth between these two extremes when the CPU is lightly loaded.  This should improve run time when running on battery power.  The most efficient CPU is one that can run fast but only when needed.  The rest of the time the CPU cores should be in one of the low power C States, getting ready to get back to work.  

If you are always plugged in then you probably do not need to enable Speed Shift.  The old Set Multiplier method that Intel used to use will be OK for you.  Use Set Multiplier or Speed Shift but there is no need to use both of these at the same time.  If you like using Speed Shift when running on battery power, you might want to adjust some of the Speed Shift settings so you get maximum performance when plugged in.



unclewebb said:


> Using ThrottleStop to enable Speed Shift is another good idea. Click on the TPL window to enable Speed Shift and then go back out to the main screen and set the Speed Shift - EPP value to 0 for maximum performance. Use a setting of 80 or 128 when you are not plugged in.



The Min and Max values refer to the CPU multiplier.  If the range is 1..35 you could use 35 for the max and 1 for the min.  These CPUs do not have a 1 multiplier so you should set the Min to the minimum multiplier for your CPU model which is usually about 8.  Some of the low power U CPUs might use a minimum multiplier of only 4.  If you are not sure, a setting of 1 will also result in the CPU using the minimum multiplier when lightly loaded.  

For gaming, you might be more interested in maximum performance.  In this situation you could set the Min and the Max multipliers both to 35.  Your mobile CPU uses C States to save power.  When a core has nothing to do, it will enter the low power C7 C State where power consumption is near zero for that core so it is OK for your CPU to run fast when it is idle as long as you are plugged in.

Don't be afraid to play around with these settings.  You will not hurt anything.  Your biggest problem was clock modulation throttling.  I am happy to hear that ThrottleStop fixed that problem for you.


----------

